# Green Hill - Iwagumi 130cm



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hi everyone
here are some photos of my _iwagumi_ style aquarium:
the birth (took me 'till 4am to finish it)









a few days after









(don't know how much time after)









a couple of weeks after 









and now (this photo didn't come out so good)


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

nice. i like the triangle that you created with the rocks. i like the glosso and the spare usage of the dwarf hairgrass too


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Very, Very nice....Where did you get those rocks? What substrate is that? What brand tank is that? What light fixture is that and the wattage? Sorry for all the questions, just really like the layout and want to know more about it.

Thanks Roy


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

ok here are some details:
-130x35x35 DIY tank (10mm glass)
-144W PL 10000ºK (the light system is Lifetech. a chinese brand)
-Akadama substrate (cooked clay for Bonsai)
-the rocks are Sienites and i got them here in Portugal (i'm a geologist so i know where to get the good stuff)


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice and simple. Sometime less is more. Thanks for posting


Thanh


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great work 
how many hours a day do u light your lights?
what about wiping the glasses?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Very nice job, but a few more little rocks at some places would have been even better, but still good now.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, talk about a low maintenance tank. Nice, kudos to ya.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

mor b said:


> great work
> how many hours a day do u light your lights?
> what about wiping the glasses?


hey
it has 10 hours of light (from 2pm untill midnight).
i clean the glasses every 2 weeks with a razor blade


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tankman said:


> Wow, talk about a low maintenance tank. Nice, kudos to ya.


Doesn't seem to low maintenance since there is glooso.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> hey
> it has 10 hours of light (from 2pm untill midnight).
> i clean the glasses every e weeks with a razor blade


every how many weeks?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry i didn't see the mistake.
every two weeks


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice simple tranquil setup.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hey everyone
it's finished


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Imho the rocks needed more connectivity; they look too spread out. 

But nevertheless congratulations on a job well done! Perhaps a vertical element plant at the back will enhance depth.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Your background's really nice. I think things will look better and better once the grass and all grow out  Cheers.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

One of my favorite scapes.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i think this is a nice scape. i would use a different kind of fish.. something with more impact. The presence of fish is lacking...even though there are already quite a few in there.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

wow excellent setup!! 

do you guys think the tank would look as nice if replacing the gloss/hairgrass with moss? then you dont even need co2 and can also lower the lighting, that would really make it low maintainence.


----------



## Rnld (Jul 10, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Doesn't seem to low maintenance since there is glooso.


Im sorry, but what is glooso? ^^


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

glossostigma elatinoides, a beautiful little plant that doesn't grow more than 2cm in height and has a spreading habit and therefore people use it to create a lush green carpet in the foreground.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

The aquarium is simply amazing. 
One type of plant and few rocks can make up a really good scape!

Congrats, great work!

Matt


----------

